# New Projects! :]



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

So me and eventerwannabe are going to start working with Burley Creek Arabians. They are a place around here that breed nice Arabians and have other horses as well. So here are the projects that I will be working with, these are only a couple that caught my eye when I went out there today. Next time I go out I will get more pictures and start riding them too.

Aur Bint Shizam-Can't remember her barn name
6 year old Arabian Mare
Sabino
Roughly 13.2hh
She hasn't been started yet but I hope to work with her once she is started and maybe do pony hunters with her. Jessica [the lady that owns the place] wants to eventually use her for her two daughters [3 and 1] when they are older.

















BC Golden Legacy-Legs
9 year old Arabian x Nation Show Horse Mare
Chestnut Tobiano
Roughly 14.3hh
She has ben started and won a bunch of firsts at her first pinto show in halter and such. She has an amazing stride and is really sweet.









PF Be My Baby-Beamer
12 year old Arabian x National Show Horse Mare
Bay Tobiano
Roughly 15hh
She is an amazingly broke horse, little kids can ride her. I would use her for hunter/jumper.

























Havanah
15 year old Arabian Mare
Bay
Roughly 15hh
She is a wonderful show horse and I would be using her for hunters and jumpers as well as some dressage.

























Beamer and Havanah will be the two that I am going to start showing.

So what do you guys think? 

There is also a TB mare there named Angel that I might work with a little, eventerwannabe really wants to work with her though and I am gonna be busy with Beamer and Havanah :]


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Those are some mighty fine horses. The first two are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

I love love love the last 2 especially Beamer! How gorgeous!


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Very nice horses!! You're lucky to get the opportunity so make the most of it! Good luck.


----------



## Squeak (Apr 8, 2010)

I want Shizam! Look at that perfect blaze! I'm in love. That's my ex-managers horses name (a gray arabian, 20 years old and adorable!) that i rode all last year on trails. I usually don't like Arabians (don't bash me) when it comes to riding, but i LOVE looking at them. Those are all gorgeous horses, you are lucky.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Sounds like a ton of work. Have fun!

Is that you riding Havanah?

Maybe it was how the photo was taken but the saddle looks very pummel high which probably means it is pinching.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

VERY pretty horses, Shizam and Beamer are gorgeous, what nice prospects.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, yeah I am really excited and I am going to make the most of this experience! I personally love Arabians, they are my second favorite breed after Thoroughbreds :] Yeppers I like those odd hot ones for some reason lol.

Alwaysbehind no that isn't me riding Havanah, it is just a picture off their website. I will get more updated pictures of me with them and riding when I go out there next. Probably monday. Jessica is SO NICE, she told me and eventerwannabe to just look at the horses, try which ever ones catch out eye and then let her know and we can continue working with however many we want and whichever ones we want.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

There's some real quality there, especially the pinto's. Have fun with them, I am sure you will be OWNING the show ring in a few months!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow! what beautiful horses! You better hide them, I'm on my way


----------

